# Power Woes



## keepergale (Dec 29, 2015)

Arrrg. Coldest days of the year and our power company is doing a planned power outage from 9:00PM tonight till 6:00AM tomorrow morning. I have my generator out making sure hook up, start up and capacity issues are ironed out for tonight. Thank God for the generator.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow. All night long. I guess they figure people would be wrapped up in their blankets, in bed. Look into having a supply of Hot Hands on hand too, in case they're needed:


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 29, 2015)

keepergale said:


> Arrrg. Coldest days of the year and our power company is doing a planned power outage from 9:00PM tonight till 6:00AM tomorrow morning. I have my generator out making sure hook up, start up and capacity issues are ironed out for tonight. Thank God for the generator.


Wow, a PLANNED 9hr power out. Do you have a gas fire or oven for boiling water etc


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2015)

Arrrg is right! You have my sympathy for sure. I hope everything goes smoothly and you have no issues. Good luck my friend.


----------



## wellington (Dec 29, 2015)

I would have a big fit all over them. I would threaten to sue and not pay my bills. I would also call whoever/whatever you have that represents you and give them a piece of my mind. I mean really, they should not be doing things like that in the winter. They would know who I am, how much they will be owing me and be having a very bad day if they did that too me.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 29, 2015)

Simmer down, Barb. They sometimes have to turn off the power to tend to maintenance. They provide a service that we all take for granted. But occasionally these services have to be turned of for whatever reason. It's up to us, the consumer, to make sure we take care of our own.


----------



## Jodie (Dec 29, 2015)

I agree Wellington, I would be furious. Really bad planning I think. Best of luck n really glad you're prepared.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 29, 2015)

Propane heaters or even Kerosene heaters. We had used them in my Dad's printing plant cause you can't let paper get that cold. Even a small one will do alot of work to keep a space heated. Good luck Gale.


----------



## Lyn W (Dec 29, 2015)

keepergale said:


> Arrrg. Coldest days of the year and our power company is doing a planned power outage from 9:00PM tonight till 6:00AM tomorrow morning. I have my generator out making sure hook up, start up and capacity issues are ironed out for tonight. Thank God for the generator.


And they can't do maintenance in the summer months?
Hope all is OK for you and your torts.


----------



## wellington (Dec 29, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Simmer down, Barb. They sometimes have to turn off the power to tend to maintenance. They provide a service that we all take for granted. But occasionally these services have to be turned of for whatever reason. It's up to us, the consumer, to make sure we take care of our own.


Totally disagree. I get they need to possibly do this. However, winter is not the time. How about people whose lives depend on having power to live? No maintenance should take that many hours. We got a notice about 2 weeks ago that in the next few months, we will be having our power turned off for new meters installed in this area. I called immediately and let them know this was not okay with me that I have very expensive animals whose lives depend on being kept warm with electric and they would have a law suit they couldn't afford. They told me I could make an appointment to have mine done. They should have included that in the letter. I will not put up with that and no one should have too. I don't live in some 3rd world country where I have to do as anyone says and I'm not going to pay my very high electric bill to freeze or worry about losing my animals to freezing. Nope, I would not put up with that without a really big fight.


----------



## keepergale (Dec 29, 2015)

This is a planned move from power poles to underground utility's.
We are using the generator for the tortoises and us and the dogs are sleeping In the RV


----------



## deadheadvet (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm with you and the generator. If you have tortoises and any possibility of power loss, a generator is a must. I installed a whole house nat. Gas generator 3 years ago. If the power is out for more than 20 seconds, it powers up.
Between the generator and install, 
5k


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2015)

deadheadvet said:


> I'm with you and the generator. If you have tortoises and any possibility of power loss, a generator is a must. I installed a whole house nat. Gas generator 3 years ago. If the power is out for more than 20 seconds, it powers up.
> Between the generator and install,
> 5k



Ooh. I like this idea. I've looked into 10K diesel systems, but the fuel storage hassles and expense killed the idea. Natural gas never occurred to me and no one has mentioned it. I already have outside gas lines too! I'm sure the permits and government fees here in Commiefornia will drive the price up much higher, but I'd still like to look into it.

Do you have a link or company name?


----------



## MichaelaW (Dec 29, 2015)

We just had an ice storm and lost power for thirty hours in freezing weather. Finally got it back on today! It was crazy trying to keep the torts warm.


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 29, 2015)

Tom said:


> Ooh. I like this idea. I've looked into 10K diesel systems, but the fuel storage hassles and expense killed the idea. Natural gas never occurred to me and no one has mentioned it. I already have outside gas lines too! I'm sure the permits and government fees here in Commiefornia will drive the price up much higher, but I'd still like to look into it.
> 
> Do you have a link or company name?


 Natural gas over here is a 3rd of the price that electricity is. I don't know any household that does not have natural gas.


----------



## deadheadvet (Dec 30, 2015)

The generator brand is Generac (made in the USA)
I bought the generator from Norwall Systems
http://www.norwall.com/products/Gen...-Packaged-with-200-Amp-Service-Rated-ATS-6462
You need an electrician and P2P licensed plumber to hook up the gas line. I think I spent about 1500$ for the electrician and plumber.


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2015)

deadheadvet said:


> The generator brand is Generac (made in the USA)
> I bought the generator from Norwall Systems
> http://www.norwall.com/products/Gen...-Packaged-with-200-Amp-Service-Rated-ATS-6462
> You need an electrician and P2P licensed plumber to hook up the gas line. I think I spent about 1500$ for the electrician and plumber.



Thanks Doc! 

How loud is it?

I see it has a feature that kicks it on periodically for 5 minutes. Does it automatically shut off the power coming off the main line when it does this? 

Does it auto shut off when the power comes back on after an extended outage?


----------



## deadheadvet (Dec 30, 2015)

It automatically runs once a week for 20 minutes. Does not kickoff the regular circuits while it is running. It is very loud if you are standing next it while running. There is a huge engine under the cover. I can't hear it at all in the house.
If the power goes out, it will cool down before turning off without any interruption of power. Could not be happier with the one I have. Maintenance is oil change and service once a year.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 30, 2015)

MichaelaW said:


> We just had an ice storm and lost power for thirty hours in freezing weather. Finally got it back on today! It was crazy trying to keep the torts warm.


I live in the PNW and when we lose power, my water heater is gas, so I make hot hot water, put it in jars, wrap a towel around one and place it with the tort. He will cuddle up to the towel and keep reasonably warm.


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2015)

deadheadvet said:


> It automatically runs once a week for 20 minutes. Does not kickoff the regular circuits while it is running. It is very loud if you are standing next it while running. There is a huge engine under the cover. I can't hear it at all in the house.
> If the power goes out, it will cool down before turning off without any interruption of power. Could not be happier with the one I have. Maintenance is oil change and service once a year.



As always, thank you for the insight.


----------



## MPRC (Dec 30, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> I live in the PNW and when we lose power, my water heater is gas, so I make hot hot water, put it in jars, wrap a towel around one and place it with the tort. He will cuddle up to the towel and keep reasonably warm.



I've spent my fair share of time advising people to do this when the weather turns. We live in a rural area so we've already warned the neighbors with the wood stove that we will be visiting with a bucket of tortoises if the power is out for more than an hour or two. All she said was BYOBB (Blankets and booze) and we'll make it a party.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2015)

The only time the power goes out here is if a car hits a power pole. It happens very infrequently, and then only lasts as long as it takes the power company to replace the pole.


----------

